# am i weird!



## omar77 (May 10, 2010)

hi all,
i like the smell of my wife armpit sweat and i love it hairy i told her not to shave even down there. 
i like my wife to be dominant too sometimes she act like a guy saying suck my [email protected]#@*.
I do like smelling used women panties. 
I am obsessed with thinking about other women private area how does it look like i can't stop thinking about it.
what are ur opinions are there any guys out there like me


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

My opinion is that you have some weird obsessions but as long as they are between you and your wife and she agrees to play along, it's no one else's business.


----------



## Dave321 (Aug 4, 2010)

1)Your talking about, pheromone phenomenon, that your girl has that you just happen to pick up ons.2)Maybe you like for her to Benn you over and take that ass.?.?.?.3)OCD.?.?.?4)Tons, and they make you small in compare .My best is to say as long as you don't hurt yourself or someone over the rain bow,just kidding,If you ain't hurting anybody and it doesn't get in your way.Then great.Lots male out there want to be talk to as a sub,and some women love it too. How to say weird? One man trash is another Cheerios.Have fun in what ever you do.


----------



## greeneyeddolphin (May 31, 2010)

I wouldn't be into you, but I don't think you're weird. I think you have your own interests and taste in sex, and I have mine. Now, there are some things I think are weird/gross/wrong, like necrophilia or being into kids, but other than that, to me anything is fair game and it's just a matter of knowing what you are into and not into. As long as you and your wife are happy, nothing is wrong.


----------

